# BMW 320SI Sale Prep - a rare car in the UK



## andygenders (Apr 14, 2007)

I was asked to give a 320SI the once over in preperation for sale by a good friend. only 500 of these cars were delivered to the UK so a fairly rare item on our roads.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/FirstDrives/BMW-3-Series-320si/220123/

The car was pretty dirty (and on the inside) and the owner wanted to give it a final clean before selling it, so I offered to give it a light detail and the results are as follows:

General condition of car before i started -




























Off note was the bonnet and roof, the car had been involved in a fairly serious RTA about 12 months ago. It had been repaired by an approved BMW repairer yet the condition of the repair i discovered was terrible (not the owners fault at all). Upon very close inspection the roof and bonnet panels been resprayed (although it looks like it had been handpainted) and the result was a rough finish and lack of shine (it actually looks like a dull paint job). You would not notice it at 10 feet, but under a halogen light it was clear the job had not been done properly. I decided that as the car had been provisionally sold and the dealer had not spotted it, I steered away from a really hard detail on those panels.










so onto the wheels first which were cleaned with Billbery and long reach brushes, including the arches. why do BMW's create so much brake dust is beyond me










50 minutes later










whilst the billberry did its stuff, snowfoamed










Once cleaned the car was moved into the garage for a final Dodo Juice Lime prime + sonus pad 3 / 4 and finished with a coat of P21 resulting in




























I also cleaned the inside (although the owner said not too) as it really was quite horrible.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done, what's so special about the (320)s(i)?

Edit: ah sorry, stupid question


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

My favourite BMW wheels on that...
Nice job


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd love one of them. If only BM had put a proper homologation engine in it..


----------



## LES BURNS (May 3, 2012)

*BMW320si For sale again*

Hi Andy
I note with interest your comments regarding this particular car. you describe it as a 'special car' , which I agree. 
I have seen this car for sale and interested in buying it. However, I also read that it was involved in a major RTA some time ago. Could you please provide more details about this accident and any other information you wish to share.
Im quite happy to exchange phone numbers if you would like?

Les


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Ti22 said:


> I'd love one of them. If only BM had put a proper homologation engine in it..


They did tweeks, but yeah a proper job on the engine and a drastic bit of weight reduction on the rest of the car could have made for a nice M3 junior.

Nearly bought one. I like them purely for the rarity. If only they had made a touring!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

A friend has one from brand new. 54k and F/BMW/SH, run on V-Power from day 1. Its been back to BMW for several coil packs and ECU re-flashes after poor running. Its now sat in BMW with zero compression on no.3 and a total bill when fixed of several grand.

Theres a thread on e90post totally 20 pages IIRC of issues with the 4 pot engine 

Lovely car to look at tho


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

lovely car,top work


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great job on a cracking motor


----------

